# PRA question



## belgrad (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm new to looking at health testing on the parents of a litter and have a question. How do you interpret it if one of the parents is identified as "GENOTYPIC CARRIER FOR prcd-PRA?" Does that say to you, "steer clear of this litter" or is it more something to consider along with all the other health results and the health of the parents? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

*More information required.*



belgrad said:


> I'm new to looking at health testing on the parents of a litter and have a question. How do you interpret it if one of the parents is identified as "GENOTYPIC CARRIER FOR prcd-PRA?" Does that say to you, "steer clear of this litter" or is it more something to consider along with all the other health results and the health of the parents? I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


More information required. Are you buying a pet or breeding dog. What company is the health testing from?

A carrier bred to a normal means this puppy would not ever be affected. Is the other parent Clear?


----------



## belgrad (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm buying for a pet, it will be spayed/neutered when old enough. The other parent is clear. So it sounds like that's good news!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

If he is begin bread to a clear dog than that's fine.

Just so you know a optigen clear dog can get other types of PRA so the DNA is just good for this one type of PRA they test for. 
The other types are not as common as progressive rod-cone degeneration PRA but still show up sometimes.


----------



## belgrad (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

